# hgh frag 176-191 log



## Klutch (Mar 21, 2011)

I just ordered hgh frag 176-191 from a board sponser here.
and i will do a log. from shipping through body fat loss. ill keep you guys posted.
im going to take 250mcg 2x a day see how it goes and or will bump it up to 500mcg 2x a day.
goals is to drop body fat.


----------



## tballz (Mar 21, 2011)

Is your diet and training in check?  Otherwise nothing will drop body fat.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 21, 2011)

we shall see... but diet and training is in check.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 23, 2011)

ok i just recieved my order im going to mix it now and start tomorrow. so far great customer service and quick shipping.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 23, 2011)

Klutch said:


> I just ordered hgh frag 176-191 from a board sponser here.
> and i will do a log. from shipping through body fat loss. ill keep you guys posted.
> im going to take 250mcg 2x a day see how it goes and or will bump it up to 500mcg 2x a day.
> goals is to drop body fat.


 330mcg 3x daily.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 23, 2011)

why 3x instead of 2x? when i took reg hgh i did 2x ed and it worked great.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 24, 2011)

ok day 1 i weighed 202.2lb this morning and took my first shot 250mcg. 
goals are 185lb by end of may.
and i already lost 5lbs j/k lol. i took it on an empty stomach. i have to reaserch how long till i can eat...im use to eating as soon as i wake up...


----------



## Klutch (Mar 24, 2011)

Klutch said:


> ok day 1 i weighed 202.2lb this morning and took my first shot 250mcg.
> goals are 185lb by end of may.
> and i already lost 5lbs j/k lol. i took it on an empty stomach. i have to reaserch how long till i can eat...im use to eating as soon as i wake up...


 oh yeah my b/f is around 14%-15%


----------



## js1961 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing your results Good luck!


----------



## Klutch (Mar 24, 2011)

js1961 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your results Good luck!


 thanks


----------



## Evil Eagle (Mar 24, 2011)

In for this. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## SloppyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## Klutch (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to eat when i wake up at 6:30 am so i decided when my wife wakes up at 5am ill do my first shot then. then go back to sleep. so i can eat at 6:30am now im debating if i should do my second shot in the afternoon or before bed...


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 25, 2011)

I ran into the same issue. I wake up at 5 and do a shot. Then have something with no fat 1 hour later. I suggest a shake, banana or something to hold u. Don't overload on carbs and you can't go wrong with just protein. Then I do it around 630 after work pre cardo. I use to do a shot pre cardio and pre bed. Whatever works for you just keep an eye on ur intake. I like to feel the stomach empty and the frag burning due to the increase in metabolism.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 26, 2011)

so far 3rd day in. and i dont know if it is the frag but im passing out early in the evenings and waking up early without my alarm clock pretty refreshed. but i read the frag dosent effect anything but fat loss so who knows??? mabey im just tired this week. im not going to weigh my self till mabey day 10-14. i decided to go with my second shot in the afternoon. so we will see how it goes...peace


----------



## Klutch (Mar 26, 2011)

ok i fell tired and lazy (very lethargic) i went to the gym 2day and my w/o partner even mentioned i wasnt myself. came home and took a nap it helped a little but still lazy hope this passes. no fat loss yet but only 3 days in.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 26, 2011)

Klutch, I felt thirsty but never sleepy? Drink extra water and don't starve yourself and overtrain. Keep an eye for hypo type feelings. I will stay posted.


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 27, 2011)

Klutch said:


> I just ordered hgh frag 176-191 from a board sponser here.
> and i will do a log. from shipping through body fat loss. ill keep you guys posted.
> im going to take 250mcg 2x a day see how it goes and or will bump it up to 500mcg 2x a day.
> goals is to drop body fat.


 



good luck bro!


----------



## Klutch (Mar 27, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Klutch, I felt thirsty but never sleepy? Drink extra water and don't starve yourself and overtrain. Keep an eye for hypo type feelings. I will stay posted.


 will do


----------



## Klutch (Mar 27, 2011)

WantsWidth said:


> good luck bro!


 
thanks


----------



## Klutch (Mar 28, 2011)

just started day 5... iv notice its been supressing my hunger. i had to force feed myself yesterday i usually eat 6x a day.. thats including shakes.and i had 1 shake and 3 meals.. but made force myself to eat meal 3 and 4...i also usually wake up hungry. i feel like i just ate breakfast this morning when i woke up...but i did take my 2nd shot a night last night. so idk

KLutch,


----------



## Klutch (Mar 28, 2011)

today i feel better not tired well mabey just a little..appetite seems normal today.. some people say they see fatloss in a week.. i have not notice any so far...


----------



## CURLS (Mar 28, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 28, 2011)

Klutzy stick wit it man. My wife and I are on our third bottle. She is running 500 mcg and I am running 600 mcg. We are just starting to see tightening and more vascularity especially on the arms and chest. Legs locked for the first time doing cardio (running) tonight. That's a good sign there is minimal visceral water left. Drink plenty of fluids and follow ur diet and the reward will come. I am re upping this week as well as throwing in ipa with cjc. I will start at 50 mcg of each prior to bed.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 29, 2011)

im def going to stick with it...  i read its suppose to be better then reg hgh for fat loss... i did hgh 2iu ed a few years ago and the fat melted off in 2 weeks. mabey i need to up my dose... anybody know what is the equivalent of 500mcg to iu's? or 2iu's to mcg?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 29, 2011)

ok i found a converting site and for 680mcg = 2.04iu's so im going to up my dosage to 340mcg 2x day... hopefully my rats will get ripped
Converting between IU and mg/mcg (Convert IU to mcg/mg, convert mg/mcg to IU, Internationl Unit converter) --e-Tools Age


----------



## cutright (Mar 29, 2011)

Step it up...I run 1000mcg daily 500mcg 2x this is what works for me at the lower dose it will work but just at a slower rate IMO


----------



## Klutch (Mar 29, 2011)

cutright said:


> Step it up...I run 1000mcg daily 500mcg 2x this is what works for me at the lower dose it will work but just at a slower rate IMO


 how much body fat did you lose? and how long did it take?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 30, 2011)

day 7.. felling great not tired anymore. eating normal now. i have not notice anything. but workout partner told me today my arms look more cut so thats a good sign. but i dont think my stomach has lost any b/f yet. taking today off from frag.. and starting my updose of 340 2x day 2maro. i think im going to run 5 days on 1 day off.. and see how that goes. after this bottle ill up it to 500 2x a day if i dont see any results...


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 30, 2011)

Klutch you interested in running the IronMag 2011 transformation wit me? Need some cats our age in there! Let me know


----------



## Klutch (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Klutch you interested in running the IronMag 2011 transformation wit me? Need some cats our age in there! Let me know


 then you wouldnt win lol j/k...prob not... im not taking anything but the frag so there wont be much transformation and im still rehabing my shoulder so training isnt insane like usual
. but thanks for the offer. mabey next 1...


----------



## Klutch (Mar 31, 2011)

day 8... decided to weigh myself. today was my cheat day so i had some pasta and ice cream for dinner and decided to way myself iv gain a few pounds. since day 1 so i will weigh myself in the morning. so i dont think this stuff is working. but like i said i upped the dose.. so hopefully the fat will start coming off soon. just getting frustrated pinning yourself 2x a day and gaining weight and seeing no results.. but i hope im wrong.. come on 6 pack lol


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 31, 2011)

Klutch I didn't notice anything until day 14 or so. It is not like with gear- you can't look in the mirror and see results after a hard training session. I noticed that pudgy feeling after ur cheat day does not happen anymore. For me the fragment is very time consuming with slow results. I am going to run it out to 5 or 6 weeks. I am at a little over 600 mcg per day. You should start feeling tighter in a few days. I have continued to be thirsty and I will run my blood sugar at my fathers house this weekend. The Tbol I am on is slow progress as well. What I have realized is that at 31- progress even with taking shit is slow. I can rock some sus and be bloated jacked out of my head in 6 weeks. But that's not what I am looking for so hence experimenting with peptides. 

Cutting has always been my biggest challange. The best cut combo for me is deca and winny. Winny also makes my hair come out but it works fast. 

What we really need to monitor is % BF. I need to find a BodPod around my area. This way we can really monitor if this stuff works. Keep us posted and keep running this. No sense to turn back now!!


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be following this......Hope it works for ya and thanks for the step-by-step!


----------



## Klutch (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for motivation. im going to stick with it. im just impatient sometimes...


----------



## Klutch (Mar 31, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> I'll be following this......Hope it works for ya and thanks for the step-by-step!


 no prob


----------



## Klutch (Apr 1, 2011)

so i weighed my self this morning and noticed i gained 2.5lb... so im not going to weigh myself again until i do 2 more bottles...hopefully it will start kicking in soon...


----------



## VonEric (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be following this too.. Been thinking about fragin


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 3, 2011)

Klutch said:


> so i weighed my self this morning and noticed i gained 2.5lb... so im not going to weigh myself again until i do 2 more bottles...hopefully it will start kicking in soon...



Do you feel any leaner though? Could you be gaining LBW and losing fat?
I got 6 bottles of frag,6 of mod 1-29, and 1 of IGF-LR3 and gonna start my experiment soon. Still in research phase, so not sure if i will run the IGF with the other 2 or save it for a PCT.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 4, 2011)

Klutch come check me out. Just joined the challange. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/i...allenge/126388-dr-toxs-body-modification.html

I shot my rat the EP today ( the clear one we were chatting about) Did the same dose 300 mcg and took a Yohimbe with a t Bol and the pump was severe. Locking up but felt great. 

Had to get in trunks and take photos for this transformation challange. Try not to laugh too hard at this ole fucker.


----------



## Klutch (Apr 6, 2011)

day 14... my rat has been doing 340mcg 2x ed for the last 5 days 2 days ago i notice i was sweating very easy at the gym.. my stomach feels a little more squishy. but dont really notice to much of anything still kind of skeptic.. but will continue the research. i will start doing 500mcg 2x ed 5 days on 1 day off for the rest of the bottles.. prob wont post till iv completed all the bottles with  overall results.


----------



## Klutch (Apr 23, 2011)

ok, havent been on here in a while. i just wanted to finish it up without logging it.. but heres my conclusion... i dont think its worth the time or money. i didnt see any fat loss..but it made me very lethargic... so i dont know if it was fake or frag dosent work.. but im not going to research another company...a good diet will work better...


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 23, 2011)

Klutch said:


> ok, havent been on here in a while. i just wanted to finish it up without logging it.. but heres my conclusion... i dont think its worth the time or money. i didnt see any fat loss..but it made me very lethargic... so i dont know if it was fake or frag dosent work.. but im not going to research another company...a good diet will work better...



I'm gonna have to agree with you. Although i did lose 15lbs of fat and arms are slightly bigger in about 3 weeks using hgh-frag,cjc, clen, t3, i am also eating and working out to perfection.
I spoke to datbtrue and he says to "fast" when taking peptides. Now pardon my ignorance, but if you fast, wouldn't that by itself make you drop a shit load of pounds?
I'll keep using the peps since i bought them and for argument sake I'll convince myself they are working, but i won't be spending anymore cash on them in the future.


----------



## gamma (Apr 24, 2011)

I was wondering which company you went with. Could be the quality, if you would rather not say could you PM?


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 27, 2011)

EP which do u research with. Did you get results. I am now on EP cjc and ipa. Works great with nice deep sleep. You can follow my other thread.


----------



## Klutch (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah like doc said extreme peptides... im not sure if it was the quality or hgh frag just is over rated... only way to know if i went with another source. but it was not worth it at all. so i dont see my self doing that..iv researched real hgh and the body fat melted off..in 2 weeks.. but i did 6 bottles of frag and nothing.. at 500mcg 2x ed for the last 4 bottles...


----------

